# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور 30 ... | joozef |

## Parniya

*هر بار یکی از اعضا ( فعال! ) رو یهویی انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر سی م ...

* *joozef*

*

دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه ها ! 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه*

----------


## Ali.N

اولین نفر خودم!!!


*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
نون خشکی خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ-پزشکی متخصص قلب
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نداره-داره؟؟؟؟؟؟!
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
اره بوده-اگه کمک خواست بگه موفقش کنیم خخخ
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
ن
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم خیلی سخته!!!
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
کلا ادم حساسی نیس-حداقل تا جایی که میدونم
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
عجب سوال خفنی !!!بعدی لطفا
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
پسرا-(از سقف برو بالا-استفرالله)
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
چون گفتی رعایت شئون اخلاقی دیگه هیچی نمیگم!!!
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک از این خخخخخخخخ---جالب بود---big like
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد این کارتونای قدیمی امریکایی انگلیسی
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (76): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اری
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
نظری ندارم-بعدی
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خو الان چی بگم؟؟؟عالییییییی
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
بوسسسسسس!!!ببخشید خیلی احساسی شدم-یه مشت و یه لقد خوبه؟؟؟!نوش جونش
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشالله همیشه موفق باشه
18.ی نصیحت :
اهل نصیحت نیستم-نوجوانم تو سنی نیست که بخوای نصیحت کنی-جاش یه توصیه میکنم:::دنیا ارزشی نداره که بخوای ارز مالشو بزنی


ممنون از استارتر* :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohammad.h

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مربی بدنساز :Yahoo (4): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ پوشیدن شلوار کردی و زیپوش در رنگ های سبز و قرمز :Yahoo (21): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بلی بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نههه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم!

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ اگه six pack در بیاره همشون :Yahoo (94): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ همه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) چیزی الان ب ذهنم نمیاد!

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ قطعا سوسک میترسه!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هیچکس!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (76): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره رنگش بش میاد

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ کلا چیز زیادی ازش ندیدم! ولی دوست با معرفتیه :Yahoo (1): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ شخصیه!

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : :Yahoo (90):  :Y (694): 

17. ی ارزو واسش : 6pack هات زود دربیااااد :Yahoo (76):  و اینکه همیشه  خوش و سالم باشی

18.ی نصیحت :_

----------


## saj8jad

*1.* *تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشک
**
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**حضور ذهن ندارم ، اهل ضایع بازیم نیست و در کل پسر گلیه*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟
**100%*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟
**نه نیستش* 

*5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟
**نمیدونم الله اعلم*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
**نمیدونم* 

*7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**به نظر میرسه 17 نفر*  :Yahoo (76): 
*
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**فرقی نمیکنه  هم با پسرا و هم با دخترا* 
*
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
* :Yahoo (35): *
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**سوسک ازش بیشتر میترسه* 

*11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟
* :Yahoo (15): 
*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (389): 
*13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**لایق بیشتر از ایناست*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**ویژگی بدی ازش سراغ ندارم  ، در کل پسر گلیه 
**
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**عالیه* *
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**یک کلام الله مجید متبرک از مشهد الرضا (ع) به همراه یک دسته گل زیبا امیدوارم خوشش بیاد و بپسنده* *
*





*17. ی آرزو واسش :*
*آرزوی عاقبت به خیری و رستگاری در دنیا و آخرت و رسیدن به همه آرزوهای به حقی که داره ، ان شاء الله*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
18. ی نصیحت :
* :Y (548):

----------


## Egotist

* 

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  دکمُل

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ضایع نی اصن 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ خیعلی

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ لاله؟ علی؟ 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ ممه اش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ همه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) عَن دماغ

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ ب قیافش میخوره ترسو باشه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ *********

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بلی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ 

بد : زود ناراحت میشه

خوب : تو اوج ناراحتیش هم با معرفته 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ پرفکت

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :



17. ی ارزو واسش : خوشبختی

18.ی نصیحت : سکـــسی باش
*

----------


## mhnz

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشک عمومی*
*
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
؟؟؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بله!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
فک نکنم

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
@laleh74

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
باشگاه رفتنش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
همه: ))

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* :Yahoo (35): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسکه 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
مربی بدنسازیمون
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (110): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بله!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*





*

17. ی ارزو واسش : بری شمال ازدواج کنی! (اودش توو چالش دفته بود دوشت داله : ))) ! ) و موفقیت* :Yahoo (1): 
*18.ی نصیحت : برو درستو بخون عمو جوزف!*  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## kahkoo

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ .M.D

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اعصاب ندارم پس نمیدونم 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ از خون جوانان وطن ... دمیده؛ همون*  :Yahoo (88): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ روی پکتورالیس ماژور هاش 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 13

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ همه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* *Tough Guy**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک مهربونی بود*  :Yahoo (12): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یکی از رفیقام*  :Yahoo (100): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (105): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه کمه*  :Yahoo (99): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ در مجموع خوشم میاد*  :Yahoo (9): *


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوشگله*  :Yahoo (5): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 
Homeira

**

17. ی ارزو واسش : سلامتی خودش و خونواده محترم

18.ی نصیحت : ندارم*

----------


## GHZO7

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
وزیربهداشت

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
*
*همون اوایل همش تو تایپیکا اسم یه بنده خدایی میورد ولی الان گویا به صراط مستقیم هدایت شده 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
*
*بلی
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
*
*نوچ*
*5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
*
*MAJNOON...HEٍLIAA...LALEH**74*
*6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
*
*رو همونی که دیگه اسمشو نمیگه (مورد دومی)
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
*
 :Yahoo (35): 
*8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
*
*هر دو بیشتر پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
*
*خسته
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
*
*بدنساز باووو
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
*
*بازم همونی که خودش میدونه 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
*
*این دوتا...... 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
*
*نه از سرشم زیاده 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
*
*حال واحوال از ما نمیگیره...بچه پایه ایه 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
*
*very nice*
*16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*


*17. ی ارزو واسش :
**پزشکی رشت قبول بشی* 
*
 18.ی نصیحت :
**

*

----------


## magicboy

*
3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟
**خیلی * 
*
4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟
**عا درس نمیخونه مسواکم نمیزنه
*خو ینی چی رو اعصابه ؟

*5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟

**صرفا جهت اطلاع لاله بگم که : @نرگس رحیمی
*(طرح ایجاد دعوا)
*
6. به نظرت نقطه ی حساسش چیه؟
*قوس کمرش  :Yahoo (21): 
گردنش  :Yahoo (21): 
سایر نقاط متعاقبا و از طریق هفته نامه ی پیک سنجش اعلام خواهد شد

*7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
*سوالارو تو رو قرآن*
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**دخترا
*(تشدید دعوا)
*
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
*مستمر خسته (لقب آجی بزرگم به خودم)
*
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
* :Yahoo (20): 

*11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟
*
خودش
*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
*

*
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**کلا راضیم ازش 
بدی هم ندیدم

*
*
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**پسووردش ضعیفه*
*
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**:*
*


*17. ی آرزو واسش :
**به الگوش تو بدنسازی برسه (اسکار بود فک کنم)
**18. ی نصیحت :**ول نکن حیفه

*

----------


## Tzar

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکی


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
عجیب 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟


5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
تو پسرا @Parlooo

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
 
نمیدونم : )))

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
پ ب چک کنید : )))

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
پاور سیوینگ 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
بعدا میگم ... 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
از آراز بپرس به من چه 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم "خوشت" میاد ؟
رکه ، رک بودن خوبه .

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
از رنگ درجه کاربریش متنفرم .اسمشم بد نی ولی آخه جوزف آخه ؟: ))))

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
 بوس تمشکی میخوای؟ 

17. ی ارزو واسش :
آرزو کیه ؟ 

18.ی نصیحت :
از اون خوانندهه بکش بیرون  سلیقت شخمیه برادر 

*

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اره حدودی!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟خیلی مردونه خیلی رو اعصابه با اواتاراش 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟فکر کنم منو!

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمیدونم!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟عجب سوالایی میپرسی

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)پسر رو اعصاب

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟صد در صد میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟سواله این؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بیشتر از اینا حقشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟پسر خوبیه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟رو اعصاب!

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :بسنی قیفی بیاد بریم از بابا بستنی بگیرمو بخوریم

17. ی ارزو واسش :اول سلامتی خودش و خونوادش دوم ایشالا اون کسی و اون رشته ای که میخاد قبول شه 

18.ی نصیحت :اواتارتو عوض کن!*

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*اصن نمیدونم چی بگم در وصفش 
شبا تا نفهمم چی تنشه خوابم نمیبره 
خیلی دوسش دارم 
اونم منو خیلی دوست داره
یکی از کسایی هست که تا اخر عمرم میتونم بهش اعتماد کنم و حرف دلمو بزنم بهش 
جای داداش نداشتمه 
بمیرم براش الهی*

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> *اصن نمیدونم چی بگم در وصفش 
> شبا تا نفهمم چی تنشه خوابم نمیبره 
> خیلی دوسش دارم 
> اونم منو خیلی دوست داره
> یکی از کسایی هست که تا اخر عمرم میتونم بهش اعتماد کنم و حرف دلمو بزنم بهش 
> جای داداش نداشتمه 
> بمیرم براش الهی*


اسپم
داره دروغ میگه  :Yahoo (4):

----------

